# Dumb and Dumber 2 - will start shooting in September



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 2, 2012)

> Peter Farrelly, the co-director of the original Jim Carrey and Jeff Daniels-starring 1994 comedy, has emphasised that this is the movie's first true sequel.
> 
> "We're getting set to shoot 'Dumb and Dumber 2' in September," he told ComingSoon.net.
> 
> ...



Jim Carrey's 50 and Jeff Daniels is 57. :sweat 

Watched the original loads..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Eh not too sure about this

I rather a me , myself and Irene 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, shit!

This might actually be good.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 2, 2012)

Jim Carrey isn't funny anymore.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 2, 2012)

_"Why you going to the airport? Flying somewhere?"_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Jim Carrey can bring it back.



I believe in him.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2012)

should be funny


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 3, 2012)

Comedy movies rarely fair well from sequels. It always ends up being a collection of reused jokes from the original.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 3, 2012)

That's never-Hangover2-happened.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about this yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

*Script for Dumb and Dumber 2:*
Lloyd: "Hey Harry old buddy Old Pal..."
Harry: *pppppppppfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff* "CAN'T TALK!! SHITTING!!"

/movie


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2012)

The original is one of my all time favorite comedies so I'll definitely give this movie a chance if both Jim and Jeff are back.


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2012)

Must see.


Have seen the original probably more than any other movie.

Except maybe Half-Baked


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2012)

I definitely rank the original in top five comedies ever made. It's one of the few movies that can have you constantly laughing from start to finish.


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Must see.
> 
> 
> Have seen the original probably more than any other movie.



I feel this film is actually about 18 years too late in the making. However I too will give it a chance, just like the impossible chance it created for men worldwide when those immortal words were wonderfully stated:

[YOUTUBE]KX5jNnDMfxA[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> I definitely rank the original in top five comedies ever made. It's one of the few movies that can have you constantly laughing from start to finish.





Detective said:


> I feel this film is actually about 18 years too late in the making. However I too will give it a chance, just like the impossible chance it created for men worldwide when those immortal words were wonderfully stated:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KX5jNnDMfxA[/YOUTUBE]
> ​



How many of you Torontonarians are there on this forums, I like being the only one 

Also the sequel should be original but I feel likes its going to be one of those try too hard type deal.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2012)

This is a must watch, first one was hilarious.


----------



## Gum (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll go see it.

It can't be any worse than Dumb and Dumberer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> How many of you Torontonarians are there on this forums, I like being the only one
> 
> .



Psh, I'm the only one that matters.


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2012)

Pete cameo please.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 8, 2012)

thankfully I never saw the Prequel, even Jim Carrey and Jeff Daniels bashed the prequel too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Prequel was bad.


Don't you ever watch it.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Prequel was bad.
> 
> 
> Don't you ever watch it.



you couldn't pay me to watch the prequel, rahter listen to Nicki Minaj and Lady Gaga til my ears bleed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicki Minaj is bad enough, but throwing down the Gaga gauntlet?

Have you lost your mind?!


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm more sane than you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

That's just a given.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

plus that I don't like Fake Asses hence Minajs and J-Lo's


----------



## Jimin (Apr 10, 2012)

This might be interesting. I can't remember what happened in Dumb and Dumberer, though I'm certain I've seen at least a significant chunk of that movie.


----------



## Bart (Apr 11, 2012)

Cannot wait :3

Some may know of Carrey and his reluctance to do sequels _(only doing one)_ so the script itself must be pretty remarkable then :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

That's what people always say about Bill Murray.

Huge fan of Murray, but he's not always solid gold.


----------

